# Pages



## thos (Feb 14, 2001)

The threads seem to be split up into pages, presumably to make them not impose too much download overhead, this is however causing "usability issues"

In MacOSX.com > OS X Unix Related Discussions
Getting Apache webserver to run on OS X PB 

The last person on the first page makes a comment that is quite wrong, so far three people have responded (myself included) with exactly the same answer (with different levels of verbosity) due to it not being clear that there's another page in the thread, just those tiny 1 & 2 below.

It would be better if it it more clearly showed (maybe a big flashing "Thread Continues >>>") link where the next message in the thread would have been.

What do people think? 

Is this just me being petty?


----------



## scruffy (Feb 15, 2001)

<i>maybe a big flashing "Thread Continues >>>") link where the next message in the thread would have been.</i>

Flashing is a bit much  , but it could stand to be more clearly marked.


----------



## BenW (Feb 15, 2001)

> The last person on the first page makes a comment that is quite wrong, so far three people have responded (myself included) with exactly the same answer (with different levels of verbosity) due to it not being clear that there's another page in the thread, just those tiny 1 & 2 below.



Well, I'm not sure that's entirely due to the paging issue--if I recall correctly, I started my reply,  got sidetracked, then finished it and submitted it without checking if anybody else had posted in the meantime.   Sorry about that--didn't mean to duplicate.


I'm interested that you say there are three such responses, too--I only see two, but I've gotten several notes over the last week saying "XYZ has replied to your post Re: Apache", with no such reply appearing on the page as far as I could tell.  Possibly there is a deeper problem there... but overall, I don't really think it's a problem except in exceptional cases--it does say fairly clearly on the forum page that it's a two-page thread.  Though on the other hand, a bigger button for reading the next page would be nice anyway.  

It would probably be a minor pain to set up, but a "new post since you entered the reply form" alert could solve the borderline cases, too.  Alternatively, setting it up so that the thread review for replies to long threads showed the last few posts, not just a link back into the forum.

So no, I don't think you're being petty, but I'm not sure how much trouble it's worth to solve the problem.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 15, 2001)

If I am not mistaken, on long threads there is a numbering before you enter the thread in the format
( TOPIC_name 1, 2 )

and once you enter the thread on the top it says:

This thread is : #, #, #, # pages long


Admiral


----------



## thos (Feb 15, 2001)

You're not mistaken, my point is that as cues go they're rather easy to miss.


----------

